# Bremsen Jabba Wood 1



## Scheresade (27. September 2011)

Hi Community!
Ich habe mir bei Rose das Jabba Wood 1 bestellt. 
Jetzt habe ich heute einen Anruf bekommen, dass die Bremse Avid Elixir 5 nicht mehr vorrätig ist. Das heißt ich müsste jetzt noch ca. 4 Wochen auf mein Fahrrad warten, obwohl der versprochene Termin zum abholen des Rades auf jetzigen Donnerstag fallen würde.
Also haben sie mir angeboten anstatt der Elixir die Shimano SLX BR-M665 einzubauen. 
Dann würde ich mein Rad rechtzeitig bekommen. 
Laut Rose ist diese Bremse teurer und würde dann ohne Aufpreis eingebaut werden.
Jetzt die Frage!
Ist diese Bremse wirklich besser und ist es daher für mich ein Vorteil, dass ich diese Bremse bekomme und passt sie überhaupt gut zu den ganzen Sram Komponenten des Rades??
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.
Ach ja! Was evt. von Bedeutung ist. Ich bin auf dem Thema Mountainbike ein kompletter Neuling. 
Gerade deswegen mache ich mir so viele Gedanken! 
Will das Fahrrad nämlich schnellst möglich haben um das gute Wetter noch nutzen zu können!!
LG Monsch


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Wenn Du es schnellstmöglich haben willst, musst Du wohl die Shimano nehmen, schließlich können die Roseaner ja keine Elixir 5 schnitzen. Technisch passen tut jede Bremse zu jedem Antrieb, ich fahre z.B. Formula Bremse, FSA Kurbel, Shimano Umwerfer, Shimano Kassette und SRAM Schaltwerk.  Voll der Bastard mein Jimbo... 

Von der Leistung her dürften sich die Bremsen nix schenken, sprich sind gleich. Optisch sind auch beide gleich, der einzige Unterschied ist der, dass Du mit Shimano Bremsen und SRAM Trigger keine Matchmaker verwenden kannst. Matchmaker sind Schellen, mit denen Du Triger und Bremshebel gleichzeitig befestigen kannst. Wäre kein großer Nachteil wenn das nicht ginge.

Fazit: Willste Bike sofort -> Shimano, Willste unbedingt alles von SRAM -> Warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheresade (28. September 2011)

Danke Mik!
Genau das wollte ich hören.
Besten Gruß Monsch


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Immer wieder gern...


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2011)

In einem punkt muß ich dem Mik wiedersprechen, die elixir ist in sachen standhaftigkeit und bremsperformance der shimano überlegen.

Für dich als neuling aber nicht wirklich von bedeutung , die shimano ist einfach eine sorgloß bremse.

Sollte später einmal die bremsleistung nicht mehr ausreichen kann man die bremse ja gegen was besseres austauschen ..

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Nix da George, die SLX basiert auf der XT Technik, der einzige Unterschied:

SLX - zweigeteilter Sattel
XT - Monoblock


----------

